# Links to How to Knit PDFs from the University of Kentucky



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Who knew?? The page with all these links and more is: http://dept.ca.uky.edu/agc/pub_area.asp?area=4H

Maybe my chaotic knitting life would never have become as chaotic had I had such directions as these! http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/4jf/4jf13pa/4jf13pa.pdf

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/4je/4je01pa/4je01pa.pdf

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/4je/4je02po/4je02po.pdf

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/4je/4je03po/4je03po.pdf

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/4je/4je04po/4je04po.pdf


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh how I wish I had more time......thanks Jessica Jean, they are fabulous.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful! Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, thanks! Can't wait to check them out!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting these links! I'm going to share them with my granddaughter!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Look at those pictures of the people!!! I love it .......


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

great find saving this thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

So many topics to choose from. Love the knitting ones! Thanks for posting.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow :!: Thank you much.


----------



## BabyBird (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the hints titled Clutter Control....


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Jessica Jean, Thank you! thank you!

This brings smiles and tears to me! These are the very pamphlets from the UK Extension Service that I was given when I did my 4-H knitting project in about 1950! These, along with my mother's guidance, is how I learned to knit! 

I lost track of them years ago, but will print and keep just for good memories.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Very informative.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like great links - thanks.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for these links Jessica-Jean. I am just starting to teach two of my granddaughters to knit. I purchased Melanie Falik's book, but I like these instructions better. My children were all in 4-H here in Michigan but never did any knitting or crocheting. I will be printing some of these pages off as we go along. I am self taught and have always felt inadequate to teach anyone else since I don't hold my yarn in the correct way. Still don't after fifty years of knitting. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

BabyBird said:


> I love the hints titled Clutter Control....


Me too - if only they knew!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Jessica-Jean for this info. I will have it on file so that when I teach I will have good info.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the links


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for all of this fabulous information!!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazing links, Jessica-Jean! Thanks so much. Great for a new knitter!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Fascinating!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so very much. Will have to explore them later. As an almost lifelong knitter am always looking to improve my skills. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the links JessicaJean.....they are wonderful!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

NICE!! Thanks!! 
Ellie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nguthrie1 said:


> Thank you for these links Jessica-Jean. I am just starting to teach two of my granddaughters to knit. I purchased Melanie Falik's book, but I like these instructions better. My children were all in 4-H here in Michigan but never did any knitting or crocheting. I will be printing some of these pages off as we go along. I am self taught and have always felt inadequate to teach anyone else since* I don't hold my yarn in the correct way.* Still don't after fifty years of knitting. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


THERE IS NO ONE *CORRECT WAY* to hold your yarn!!! As long as you're comfortable with how you manage it and as long as you're producing knitted fabric, the way you're holding it *IS* the 'correct way', and don't let anyone tell you any different!!!!

It drives me crazy that _some_ knitters even dare to tell others that they're doing it wrong!! At our knitting meeting on Sundays, we can be a dozen knitters knitting, and no two of us manage our yarn the same way, yet we all produce beautiful knits with no physical pain. THERE IS NO WRONG WAY!!!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, Jessica Jean. I live in Lexington, KY but didn't know about these publications before seeing your message. My granddaughter has done well with the 4-H knitting classes. Right now we Kentuckians are really into the NCAA basketball tournament, but I knit while I'm watching the games!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you so much, Jessica-Jean! I have printed all sections to share with my Craft Group in my senior community. We offer to teach any of the crafts we regulars know and are mostly asked to teach knitting, crocheting and loom knitting. Those who come to learn are also seniors and residents of our community. I have several books that teach knit and crochet, but these materials break it down more logically and are easier to understand, for adults and children.

Yesterday, a lady who is not part of our group came to visit us and told us about some of the charity work she does and she mentioned that there are children/young people that she is in contact with who want to learn to knit and crochet and asked if we would be willing to teach them.

These teaching materials from the University of Kentucky are absolutely perfect! I can't wait until our meeting next week to share them!! Thank you - thank you - THANK YOU!!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the links Jessica-Jean!! My niece has ask me to come to work with her, and teach some of her students how to knit. They are all special needs, and keep asking when they can learn. One male and 3 females. I'm so looking forward to starting this new adventure, and your links will be a big help to us all!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> THERE IS NO ONE *CORRECT WAY* to hold your yarn!!! As long as you're comfortable with how you manage it and as long as you're producing knitted fabric, the way you're holding it *IS* the 'correct way', and don't let anyone tell you any different!!!!
> 
> It drives me crazy that _some_ knitters even dare to tell others that they're doing it wrong!! At our knitting meeting on Sundays, we can be a dozen knitters knitting, and no two of us manage our yarn the same way, yet we all produce beautiful knits with no physical pain. THERE IS NO WRONG WAY!!!


The ones who say that there is a wrong way to knit are the goodie two shoes that I stay away from. There is no wrong way to knit.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Google 4H knitting 
Every state that has 4H has materials available. Some are online and some need to be ordered. Some are free and some have a charge. Some are outstanding and some are rather ordinary. 
The Univerdity of Utah has an exceptionally excellent PDF booklet which includes the pattern for the nested knit pin cushion. This is a classic pattern. 
I didn't include the link because googling will broaden your knowledge of available materials. Enjoy a few moments of discovery.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Google 4H knitting
> Every state that has 4H has materials available. Some are online and some need to be ordered. Some are free and some have a charge. Some are outstanding and some are rather ordinary.
> The University of Utah has an exceptionally excellent PDF booklet which includes the pattern for the nested knit pin cushion. This is a classic pattern.
> I didn't include the link because googling will broaden your knowledge of available materials. Enjoy a few moments of discovery.


OMG!!! Having grown up far from any 4-H group and never having been in the scouts, I had no clue that such resources even existed. Thank you!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, thank you. I admire your constant contribution to this forum, besides all that knitting you do.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Gigiky said:


> Thanks, Jessica Jean. I live in Lexington, KY but didn't know about these publications before seeing your message. My granddaughter has done well with the 4-H knitting classes. Right now we Kentuckians are really into the NCAA basketball tournament, but I knit while I'm watching the games!


I agree! Thank you Jessica Jean! I'm from Henderson KY and am glad to get access to these publications. When my little granddaughters are old enough, I hope to teach them to knit.

And, Gigiky, GO CATS!!!!!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I bookmarked this to look at when i have more time, what i did see looks really interesting. Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> THERE IS NO ONE *CORRECT WAY* to hold your yarn!!! As long as you're comfortable with how you manage it and as long as you're producing knitted fabric, the way you're holding it *IS* the 'correct way', and don't let anyone tell you any different!!!!
> 
> It drives me crazy that _some_ knitters even dare to tell others that they're doing it wrong!! At our knitting meeting on Sundays, we can be a dozen knitters knitting, and no two of us manage our yarn the same way, yet we all produce beautiful knits with no physical pain. THERE IS NO WRONG WAY!!!


Thank you Jessica-Jean. I love to knit and now that I am retired, I knit at least 4-5 hrs a day sometimes more. I have learned so much from this forum and from videos showing me how to use techniques that I never thought that I would try. I always enjoy reading your input; you are so knowledgeable. KP is so great.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you, JJ!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

